# Road blind spot mirrors



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

This may be a bit of an odd question, but how do I go about requesting a roadside mirror for a blind spot?

My house is on a corner of a road junction and people need to see 'through' my front garden to see if there is anything coming up the road. However, I'd like to plant tallish bushes there as a sound barrier and shade provider for my children, so need a mirror positioned opposite the junction for it still to be safe.

If I was to request one, does anyone know if I would have to pay for it?

Thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd start with your local Junta, if it's for your use then yes


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you Canoeman


----------

